# Sunday's Show and Tell ...5/30/21



## jd56 (May 30, 2021)

Happy Memorial Day everyone. 
Thanks to all that have served and are still keeping us safe. 

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 30, 2021)

I got our fire pit finished up and perfect timing as it is colder then it should be in upstate NY. A little reminder smores should not be given to a 6 year old 1/2 hour before bedtime. Who knew that there was sugar in marshmallows? haha


----------



## Freqman1 (May 30, 2021)

jd56 said:


> Happy Memorial Day everyone.
> Thanks to all that have served and are still keeping us safe.
> 
> Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
> ...



Just to clarify Memorial Day is to honor those who have given the last full measure-their lives for our country. We celebrate Veterans Day on Nov 11 to honor all who are serving and who have served. V/r Shawn


----------



## HEMI426 (May 30, 2021)

Found some VW stuff in my barn. A shifter, antena, NOS gas pedal, dist cap the push button shifter is Mopar.


----------



## DonChristie (May 30, 2021)

You guys are nuts! This holiday is all about Beer and BBQ! Lol, joking! Got a Schaefer beer sign for the garage! God bless America! Happy Memorial day!


----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2021)

Thanks for clarification @Freqman1 
Much love, honor, and respect for all those Memorial Veterans.
Favorite Swap in Years yesterday!
see https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/socal-swap-and-show.190062/page-7








yes, that's a set of California bars, steerhorn bars, and Aero Struts, and _BOSS_ pedals that i Dig!
thanks Marty @cyclingday


----------



## Freqman1 (May 30, 2021)

This one got to the house this past week. ca. 1950 Legnano Tipo Roma with Campagnolo Paris Roubaix shifter (eBay pic). I got a thing for those 'back pedal' shift systems. I think this makes number four. V/r Shawn


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 30, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Just to clarify Memorial Day is to honor those who have given the last full measure-their lives for our country.



Yes thank you for that clarification. Sounds odd but I'm glad not to be honoring you on this weekend. I will wait till Nov.11. I love the color of that bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 30, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Yes thank you for that clarification. Sounds odd but I'm glad not to be honoring you on this weekend. I will wait till Nov.11. I love the color of that bike.



Referred to as 'lizard yellow'! V/r Shawn


----------



## Glenn Rhein (May 30, 2021)

Neat seat


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 30, 2021)

Picked this 1940 Schwinn New world yesterday. Love green! Enjoy the day!


----------



## John G04 (May 30, 2021)

Found a super straight 1948 Schwinn b6, fully loaded. And a big haul from a local auction


----------



## Lonestar (May 30, 2021)

Not much this week, but I did get a crusty Fisher Price Adventure People lot at the swap meet. I collect them









...and this cool handmade bike art piece!





Happy Sunday Yall ... & my Prayers go out to the Gold Star Families this weekend-


----------



## tanksalot (May 30, 2021)

I bought these as a pair for a project I’m working on for my RRB 16 bike. There are still deals on eBay if you really look for them.


----------



## 1motime (May 30, 2021)

Wards Guy.. said:


> Picked this 1940 Schwinn New world yesterday. Love green! Enjoy the day!
> View attachment 1420890
> 
> View attachment 1420889
> ...



Very nice.  Somebody already replace the spokes or do you work fast?


----------



## jd56 (May 30, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Just to clarify Memorial Day is to honor those who have given the last full measure-their lives for our country. We celebrate Veterans Day on Nov 11 to honor all who are serving and who have served. V/r Shawn



I did make a mistake this morning.
We do appreciate and honor those that have given the ultimate price.
Thanks for the correction Shawn


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 30, 2021)

1motime said:


> Very nice.  Somebody already replace the spokes or do you work fast?



Nothing replaced, bought as is….


----------



## 1motime (May 30, 2021)

Wards Guy.. said:


> Nothing replaced, bought as is….



Shiny spokes .  With that hub looks like the wheelset has been changed.  Nice early New World


----------



## JO BO (May 30, 2021)

1877 Bayliss- Thomas


----------



## JO BO (May 30, 2021)

1964 Mobylette.   2 of them actually.  Both 1964 but different models


----------



## Billythekid (May 30, 2021)

So this week was good to me after getting the sirens an antique lighting I went to the flea market was talking to one of the regulars I buy stuff from and he tells me about a girls bike on his farm says that I can go there and look around while I’m there if I want anything else so after going to the barn and finding a bunch of junk bikes the original girls bike I went there for included I came across this beauty Western Flyer I told him I couldn’t believe you had this bike sitting there and never told me about it knowing I buy bike stuff from you every weekend for years he said he was saving that one and hope I didn’t see it when I went out there LOL


----------



## kunzog (May 30, 2021)

I got a few Rat Fink items for my collection.


----------



## 1817cent (May 30, 2021)

An original Fisk red clay tire.  Now i just need to find a 2nd one!


----------



## buickmike (May 30, 2021)

E-bay triple step rims. First set I've owned. Now after test drive have to reverse offset on rear cog. Kind of hoping to loosen lock ring and brake to free up cog....


----------



## mike j (May 30, 2021)

Got a new motor for my 38 Colson, this one has about double the HP of the last one. My wife is getting my old downgrade for her 49 Rollfast. Since she is about half my size, this will be plenty of power. I have to upgrade the rear hub & brakes for these bad boys.


----------



## dasberger (May 30, 2021)

This came in the mail... Thanks Barry!  Can't wait to dig in...  What an impressive piece of work!





Didn't have any luck this week but not for lack of trying...  Put a couple hours in the car at the crack of dawn to get to an estate sale and was second in line...   Missed it by that much!  Was still cool to see a pretty rare bird in the wild!  Here's a little look...  went to a caber so there may be pics at some point if they so choose

Rambler badged Streamline...


----------



## barneyguey (May 30, 2021)

dasberger said:


> This came in the mail... Thanks Barry!  Can't wait to dig in...  What an impressive piece of work!
> 
> View attachment 1420979
> 
> ...



Thank you sir! Barry


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2021)

dasberger said:


> This came in the mail... Thanks Barry!  Can't wait to dig in...  What an impressive piece of work!
> 
> View attachment 1420979
> 
> ...



Let's see the rest please!


----------



## cds2323 (May 30, 2021)

I had some keys made for some of my Manton and Smith frames. I also received my Volume 2 copy. Can’t wait to read it. Check page p101 to see the bike the tank goes on. I picked that one up from GreenLakeMike a few years back.


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 30, 2021)




----------



## mikecuda (May 30, 2021)

Trying to get my 69 droptop Fish together after metal replacement and new paint. Stretching the vert. top is next.


----------



## falconer (May 30, 2021)

So this was a local CL find today. Owner says 42 model, complete original paint bike. Wrong gooseneck, painted spring. Please let me know year, etc, and any wrong parts, Thank you all for the responses, good or bad!


----------



## dasberger (May 30, 2021)

catfish said:


> Let's see the rest please!



Sorry...  That's the only pic I took...  Had original paint tank with nice pins and script, rack, speedo with 3k original miles(0riginal owners son said he put half on), fenders with paint stripes...  Nice example...  Although had a frame break...  weird of the six or so I've seen thats the second one with frame damage.  Like I said went to a caber by proxy so maybe there will be more info to come...


----------



## Krakatoa (May 30, 2021)

It was a wet but eventful end to May here in New England...


----------



## JimRoy (May 30, 2021)

I worked on my 1953 Buick Estate Wagon tribute bike today.  I’m hoping to get all the parts back from the chrome shop soon.  I believe it was one of the last real woody’s


----------



## stezell (May 30, 2021)

falconer said:


> So this was a local CL find today. Owner says 42 model, complete original paint bike. Wrong gooseneck, painted spring. Please let me know year, etc, and any wrong parts, Thank you all for the responses, good or bad!
> 
> View attachment 1421292
> 
> ...



1941 Snyder looks like a tall frame. Very cool bike. 

Sean


----------



## ratrodz (May 30, 2021)

A few more ads and a few pieces to complete this 36 girls Sk!


----------



## mikecuda (May 30, 2021)

mikecuda said:


> Trying to get my 69 droptop Fish together after metal replacement and new paint. Stretching the vert. top is next.
> 
> View attachment 1421284
> 
> ...



Thank you everyone..   My labor of love.   I have now next my wife's car she bought brand new in 1973.  Her 1st car she ever bought.   It's up next to get minty.


----------



## cds2323 (May 30, 2021)

falconer said:


> So this was a local CL find today. Owner says 42 model, complete original paint bike. Wrong gooseneck, painted spring. Please let me know year, etc, and any wrong parts, Thank you all for the responses, good or bad!
> 
> View attachment 1421292
> 
> ...



That was a good pick up. Saw that Friday night when he posted it, was too busy this weekend to get away. Glad it found a good home. ( Had I noticed it was a tall frame I’d have found a way somehow) Looks like replace the stem and you’re good to go. Hope you can get the head and tail lights working.


----------



## marching_out (May 30, 2021)

First live auction pickup in over a year. Early 80's Cycle Pro in great shape and a frankenbike I bought for the front drum brake and the Spaceliner rack.


----------



## tanksalot (May 31, 2021)

falconer said:


> So this was a local CL find today. Owner says 42 model, complete original paint bike. Wrong gooseneck, painted spring. Please let me know year, etc, and any wrong parts, Thank you all for the responses, good or bad!
> 
> View attachment 1421292
> 
> ...




I had the same bike , Nice find .


----------



## tanksalot (May 31, 2021)

falconer said:


> ...


----------



## falconer (May 31, 2021)

Thanks much for your reply. My taillight wires go inside the tank, yours to separate can. Is that battery pack factory, or added? Also, we have different lights. Which is correct, or are the bikes different years?Any info appreciated


----------



## falconer (May 31, 2021)

So I'm just trying to determine if our bikes are the same year. Is your bike repainted, or original paint. Only reason i ask is that there are some differences. Your fender braces are painted, mine are bare. Darts on top tube are longer on my bike. Are you familiar with serial numbers on these? I am not. Thanks again for you input


----------



## tanksalot (May 31, 2021)

falconer said:


> Thanks much for your reply. My taillight wires go inside the tank, yours to separate can. Is that battery pack factory, or added? Also, we have different lights. Which is correct, or are the bikes different years?Any info appreciated



Battery pack was a delta add on. I had to find my light it was missing when I bought the bike. But is Hawthorne correct I believe and is the identical color of the bike. Your light looks correct though.My bike is original paint .


----------



## saladshooter (May 31, 2021)

Your bike is a 41 as indicated by the 14 stamped on the bottom bracket.


falconer said:


> So I'm just trying to determine if our bikes are the same year. Is your bike repainted, or original paint. Only reason i ask is that there are some differences. Your fender braces are painted, mine are bare. Darts on top tube are longer on my bike. Are you familiar with serial numbers on these? I am not. Thanks again for you input


----------



## falconer (May 31, 2021)

Thank you very much for the info


----------



## charnleybob (May 31, 2021)

I have a gray '41.


----------



## charnleybob (May 31, 2021)

Gold Cup National Match.


----------



## Hastings (May 31, 2021)

Found a sweet little well pump for $15 at the flea. After gentle clean up decided to keep it!


----------



## THE STIG (May 31, 2021)

'51


----------



## phantomVW (May 31, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Just to clarify Memorial Day is to honor those who have given the last full measure-their lives for our country. We celebrate Veterans Day on Nov 11 to honor all who are serving and who have served. V/r Shawn



I heard this on the Michael Gallagher talk show last week and found it the best way to put it!

Memorial Day is the day we honor those who gave their life wearing the uniform while in service.
Veterans Day is the day we honor those who served and have hung up their uniform.
Armed Forces Day is the day we honor all current military branches that are currently still in uniform & serving.


----------



## comet (May 31, 2021)

A Zues track bike off of CL and a GT Pantera at a garage sale. Nice bikes but they are too small for me.


----------



## volksboy57 (May 31, 2021)

Picked up some goodies from the Temecula swap.


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 1, 2021)

Couple of signs from the Deerfield antique show.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 1, 2021)

CYCLIA...made in France, sold through Sears in the late 50's. Frame is bent, but for $20 I'll have a "rare" French made Higgins 3-speed that once detailed will make a nice wall hanger.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 1, 2021)

Slim pickings this week since I'm trying to save up for something special. Cool pic of several prewar bikes including a few Snyder built SamSco's in the foreground.
Thanks for the tip Jeff @bikesnbuses


----------



## MOTOmike (Jun 1, 2021)

On Memorial Day I picked up a late 30's Iver Johnson ladies bike with blue/white original paint in Fredericksburg, VA.  After I get it rolling later this summer, my wife will have a bike to ride for the Fall Tweed Ride in Washington DC.

Mike


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 1, 2021)

bikeyard said:


> Couple of signs from the Deerfield antique show.
> 
> View attachment 1422265
> 
> View attachment 1422266




Great signs, I need some like that. The first one, for my front door (I have triplets that drive me crazy sometimes) and the second one to annoy my wife by hanging near her work space. lol


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 1, 2021)

Jay81 said:


> Great signs, I need some like that. The first one, for my front door (I have triplets that drive me crazy sometimes) and the second one to annoy my wife by hanging near her work space. lol



I actually hung that on my house when my ex wife came to drop the kids off.  Totally worth it


----------

